# who makes the best TELECASTER?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

allright, I am jonesing for a good tele...

so many options out there, what are the good ones to look for?

not averse to building my own from neck/body, either

thx!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been through just about every model from American Standards to Masterbuilt custom shop and owned a custom built Crook T.
The best I have ever owned was a Masterbuilt Nocaster. But after owning and then selling 4 Nocasters including the Masterbuilt I found it just wasn't the tone that represented what I wanted to hear in a Tele. I like the 52 style sound. Lots bite and snap. Right now I'm playing one of the American Original 50's Telecasters that I picked up a couple weeks ago. It has the sound I like and the neck is fairly chunky the way I like it and total weight comes in at 6.5 pounds which is a bonus for me. After having owned far higher end tele's I'm content with what I have and really owning the higher end Teles isn't really worth what you can get for less. You might just have to be choosier to find that "one".
Surprisingly the Crook T that I had custom built, waited 6 months for and paid $3,500 for wasn't that magnificent. It was built exactly as I had specified so there was that plus. But most of the other custom shop fenders I've owned, I felt were better.
A tele is a simple instrument and I'm not sure that it needs a "Masterbuilder" to make a good one. Despite some others beliefs I think Fender is turning out great guitars now. And with the small builders you can pay a lot and not recoup in the event you sell.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rondo

/thread


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2019)

Does Monty make a tele?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Buy a kit and build one yourself. Then you can upgrade the pickups with the money you save. I built a Tele style kit and even with the cheaper parts that come with it, I do like the sound, and it sounds just like a Tele should. Then you can say YOU built the best Tele.

http://www.solomusicgear.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Suhr Classic T
Classic T | Suhr.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Anderson Guitars make great teles.
Anderson Guitarworks


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My favorite tele was the Squier custom tele II. Got it for $200. Tone is what you make of it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A lot of options out there....Kaos Music on Bloor West carries Xotic guitars and they have 2 tele's in at the moment. I tried them briefly on Saturday and they are really nice and consistent with my maple neck Xotic XTC. I really like the one I have and the pickups are right up my alley. Here's a quick clip I did cycling through the pickups. I'm not a tele player by any stretch and the darker tone suits me better than the traditional bright and snappy tele tone.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fxotic-xtc


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I love my Creston Tele. Really great guy to deal with and fantastic guitars!
Creston Electric Instruments | GUITARS


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Alex said:


> A lot of options out there....Kaos Music on Bloor West carries Xotic guitars and they have 2 tele's in at the moment. I tried them briefly on Saturday and they are really nice and consistent with my maple neck Xotic XTC. I really like the one I have and the pickups are right up my alley. Here's a quick clip I did cycling through the pickups. I'm not a tele player by any stretch and the darker tone suits me better than the traditional bright and snappy tele tone.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fxotic-xtc


I had 2 Xotic pedals and they both crapped out on me. I have a lot of pedals and they almost never fail. Xotic was non responsive to any contact. I would stay away.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

My current number one is my Fender Richie Kotzen signature. Not a traditionally spec'd Tele by any means but fits all my needs and style.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Nacho, Ron Kirn, formerly Danocaster, etc.

There is a saturated market for Tele style builders out there. Luckily for me, there are a few Fenders that are everything I want in a Tele. A 2012-2018 AV52 RI Tele is perfection in my eyes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Buy that walnut gem in the FS section!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Tele's are at the extreme other end of 'high end guitar luthiery', IMO. A good tele shouldn't (and doesn't) take a lot of craftsmanship to build. Moreso than a lot of other guitars, simple is good. 

I think it's easy to find a tele that is the be-all and end-all for under $2k. Depends on what you're really looking for - because tele's are also some of the more wide-ranging guitars, when you think about bridge/control layouts, pickup configs, fretboard/body materials, etc. Even peghead layout - either 6 in a row or snakehead 3+3.

This is certainly in contrast with a guitar like an L5 or similar, which can't be done cheaply, considering the hand craft required. To me, the magic of the tele is the simplicity. Screw a couple chunks of wood together, add a couple of pickups and just spank the hell out of 'er.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Tele's are at the extreme other end of 'high end guitar luthiery', IMO. A good tele shouldn't (and doesn't) take a lot of craftsmanship to build. Moreso than a lot of other guitars, simple is good.
> 
> I think it's easy to find a tele that is the be-all and end-all for under $2k. Depends on what you're really looking for - because tele's are also some of the more wide-ranging guitars, when you think about bridge/control layouts, pickup configs, fretboard/body materials, etc. Even peghead layout - either 6 in a row or snakehead 3+3.
> 
> This is certainly in contrast with a guitar like an L5 or similar, which can't be done cheaply, considering the hand craft required. To me, the magic of the tele is the simplicity. Screw a couple chunks of wood together, add a couple of pickups and just spank the hell out of 'er.


Mother's old cutting board, bolted to brother's old baseball bat. They're almost archaic in simplicity. I love it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Is there a budget? Because there are some great options at every budget level. I put together a partscaster recently that I love. It won't have much resale value, but as far as 'my' personal great Tele within my budget, it was a great choice.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> Mother's old cutting board, bolted to brother's old baseball bat. They're almost archaic in simplicity. I love it.


*That* is their beauty. 

Personally, I don't get $4k+ Teles (but far be it from me to every denigrate anyone on their guitar choices - play what you love and love what you play). An expensive Tele is like my drywaller buddy's F250 work truck. Fancy-shmancy leather interior, TV dashboard, all the amenities - and it's fill with tools, workclothes, dust and dw mud. At least until he goes camping in the mountains.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> *That* is their beauty.
> 
> Personally, I don't get $4k+ Teles (but far be it from me to every denigrate anyone on their guitar choices - play what you love and love what you play). An expensive Tele is like my drywaller buddy's F250 work truck. Fancy-shmancy leather interior, TV dashboard, all the amenities - and it's fill with tools, workclothes, dust and dw mud. At least until he goes camping in the mountains.


I have owned some pretty high end Teles. I won a crazy custom shop one of the TDPRI raffle that was worth more than my car at the time. But the ones I have kept are my Squiers and the one I built myself. As with you I am definitely not trying to comment on people's buying choices in general. It's just for me, the Tele is a great utilitarian guitar and I have just never felt enough of a difference between the crazy expensive ones vs. the cheaper ones I have owned/played to warrant owning the expensive ones.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> I won a crazy custom shop one of the TDPRI raffle that was worth more than my car at the time.


thats awesome, those were really nice


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a few fairly expensive not-Teles. When I take them out, I keep my eye on them - or they go back in the case when I take a break. 

The Tele I had out Saturday night? I just left it out, leaning against the wall in the corner, while I was outside playing acoustic for an hour at a time. Wanna play it? Have at it. I felt no need to baby sit it. Simple, cheap, indestructible.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> thats awesome, those were really nice


Ya I can't recall ever winning anything other than that lol. I always buy a ticket just to support the site because those guys have helped with so many tech questions over the years. But I ended up winning a huge prize. I am not even sure how long ago it was, maybe 6-7 years ago at this point. The case alone was probably worth what some of my guitars are. It was absolutely stunning to look at. but I honestly felt like if I wore a blindfold and played a cheaper Tele I wouldn't really know the difference.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> *That* is their beauty.
> 
> Personally, I don't get $4k+ Teles (but far be it from me to every denigrate anyone on their guitar choices - play what you love and love what you play). An expensive Tele is like my drywaller buddy's F250 work truck. Fancy-shmancy leather interior, TV dashboard, all the amenities - and it's fill with tools, workclothes, dust and dw mud. At least until he goes camping in the mountains.


I've owned Tele's that cost $300 up to the most expensive custom shop masterbuilt that costs about 8k new and everything in between. I think once you spend about $1,000 and the guitar is set up perfectly there is very little difference. On the less expensive ones maybe you have to be a bit choosier but for 1k its possible to get a great Tele.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

To @torndownunit 's point...
Even though my 52 reissue sounded pretty good unplugged, it was lifeless until I replaced the pickups.
I also spent a lot of time setting it up the way I like, testing a variety of different strings, 'satin' sanding the sticky neck & fretbouard, etc.
Instead of trying to find the perfect tele, I've been trying to mod one to perfection I suppose.
It sure has been cheaper than going through a series of them though.
And I wonder if I could have come to much the same result with just about any tele w/ a similar neck.

But maybe not, this Tokai sounds awesome!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> To @torndownunit 's point...
> Even though my 52 reissue sounded pretty good unplugged, it was lifeless until I replaced the pickups.
> I also spent a lot of time setting it up the way I like, testing a variety of different strings, 'satin' sanding the sticky neck & fretbouard, etc.
> Instead of trying to find the perfect tele, I've been trying to mod one to perfection I suppose.
> ...


That's definitely were building one or doing a partscaster is a good scenario. I have played so many Teles at this point that I knew what I was looking for. I gradually tracked down the parts I was looking for used and got exactly what I wanted for pretty damn cheap. I saved so much I had someone skilled do the assembly for me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bolero said:


> allright, I am jonesing for a good tele...
> 
> so many options out there, what are the good ones to look for?
> 
> ...



I bought a Classic Vibe Custom, ordered a Classic '60s neck from Fender (comes with logo and serial number), bought Vineham pickups (outstanding!), and put in a four way switch. After selling the original neck, etc. I am into this guitar for less than $750 and it is _exactly_ what I wanted. It is also a superb guitar and is the last one I would ever part with - my ES-335 and R8 would go before the Tele would.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> I bought a Classic Vibe Custom, ordered a Classic '60s neck from Fender (comes with logo and serial number), bought Vineham pickups (outstanding!), and put in a four way switch. After selling the original neck, etc. I am into this guitar for less than $750 and it is _exactly_ what I wanted. It is also a superb guitar and is the last one I would ever part with - my ES-335 and R8 would go before the Tele would.


I just picked up a big fat maple neck on here for my CVC, and then it will be perfect. It currently has a CV50s neck that is too thin, but is still my #1 guitar. My Classic 50s Esquire is a close #2.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've owned most, at the end of the day it's not rocket science. Can't often go wrong with one of these. This one is an MIJ ATE-115.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Fender. The rest are just copy's.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have this one; Fender made it in 2016 and it intonates well and it stays in tune real good although it has a couple of dud frets up around the 15th and 16th on the B and E. I was thinking about selling it until I got this amp a few weeks ago; now it's kinda weaseling it's way into becoming my main electric guitar. I always have it on the bridge pickup and roll it back.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks all!!

I actually have a MIM tele, but sorta lukewarm with it, wanted to upgrade

might try the vineham pups first, someone else recommended them to me last week


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If I was buying one today I’d either go straight ahead trad and get an American made Fender, or a Godin Stadium. Sure, my wallet is helping me decide, as is my heart.

I’d have a hard time recounting all my Teles, but I started with a ‘73ish Tele Deluxe and worked my way through, US and MIM examples, Squiers, a Pro Tone, and a David Wren built Tele. The ones I miss are the Deluxe and the Pro Tone.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

This is my 71 Tele. I’ve owned lots of Fenders and boutique teles. I’m not saying this one is the be all end all, but it ticks all the boxes at the moment.
Refinished by some guy at the Custom Shop, Florence pickup in the bridge, pots changed.
The rest is original.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve been jonesing hard to a semi-hollow G&L Asat. I’m a lefty and the up charge is minimal and you can somewhat customize what you want.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bolero said:


> thanks all!!
> 
> I actually have a MIM tele, but sorta lukewarm with it, wanted to upgrade
> 
> might try the vineham pups first, someone else recommended them to me last week


Im a fan of my vinehams.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ve been jonesing hard to a semi-hollow G&L Asat. I’m a lefty and the up charge is minimal and you can somewhat customize what you want.


G&L guitars are killer!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a tele Stetsbar trem I bought. I just need a tele to put it on.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Does Monty make a tele?


Why, yes, Brian has been known to make a few teles.
I've played a few and own one.
It's a fabulous guitar.

Eric Hansen of Hansen Kustoms, in Maple ON, has also been know to make a few teles. 
I've played a few of them as well, and own a couple. 
They are fabulous guitars.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

bolero said:


> allright, I am jonesing for a good tele...
> 
> so many options out there, what are the good ones to look for?
> 
> ...



You got that right. SOOOOOOO many good options to chose from. 
Here's a thought (you've probably never done this before ) go to a bunch of stores with dozens of Tele's on the wall and have at it. 
L&M obviously for Fender range (Bloor St has a ton from cheep to not so cheap). Kaos has the aforementioned Xotic line (which are killer IMHO) ....12th Fret for some boutique brands
Capsule for a bunch of well put together partscasters and some cool vintage...along with just plain old used. One afternoon cutting a swath through Toronto should make your choice more difficult GF^%@. but lots o' fun. 

Personally I can be attracted to any and all of the above. 
Forgot to mention Godin....They have a Tele-esque version for around a grand that I played recently at L&M that I was impressed with.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> Why, yes, Brian has been known to make a few teles.
> I've played a few and own one.
> It's a fabulous guitar.
> 
> ...


I was at his house a while back as I was having him make me a neck for a Tele. I played some of his guitars and they were quite nice. I considered that I'd maybe get him to make me one.
When I got the neck on the guitar it seemed ok at first. Then I noticed the walnut insert skunk strip on the back had serious gaps and came no where close to fitting right. You could feel it sticking up in places. Then the next day some of the stainless steel frets started popping up. The nut was not very well cut
I took it to a guy local to me and he said return it. Not worth trying to fix. So I shipped it back to Eric and put away any notion to have him build me a guitar.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If I were to buy a boutique Tele right now, it would be from Helm in Halifax. @King Loudness can attest for the superb quality of his builds.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

bolero said:


> I actually have a MIM tele, but sorta lukewarm with it


are there specific things you don't like about your mexi-tele? 
or generally the sound? or the feel? 

maybe swap out pickups and saddles if you like the body and neck

i've got a mexi tele swapped out with Fender Classic 64 pickups and individual saddles. i might try brass barrel saddles for fun but it's a great guitar. buddy of mine has a baja with the S1 switch and 4-way that seems like a gimmick at first but offers a range of sounds that mine doesn't have. those replace kits aren't that much money. 

tele begs to be tinkered with. so few parts. clear ways that they go together. it's like the guitar version of lego

j


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I was at his house a while back as I was having him make me a neck for a Tele. I played some of his guitars and they were quite nice. I considered that I'd maybe get him to make me one.
> When I got the neck on the guitar it seemed ok at first. Then I noticed the walnut insert skunk strip on the back had serious gaps and came no where close to fitting right. You could feel it sticking up in places. Then the next day some of the stainless steel frets started popping up. The nut was not very well cut
> I took it to a guy local to me and he said return it. Not worth trying to fix. So I shipped it back to Eric and put away any notion to have him build me a guitar.


That's too bad.
I have two complete teles and a strat with one of his necks, and have had no issues whatsoever. All of them were originally built for a friend who had Eric build him these as well as three or four other strats/teles, all of which were great.
I like mine so much that I dragged a friend up and Eric built him a telecaster with which he is equally happy.
Did Hansen at least offer to make good?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> That's too bad.
> I have two complete teles and a strat with one of his necks, and have had no issues whatsoever. All of them were originally built for a friend who had Eric build him these as well as three or four other strats/teles, all of which were great.
> I like mine so much that I dragged a friend up and Eric built him a telecaster with which he is equally happy.
> Did Hansen at least offer to make good?


 That Cabronita Jr is a beauty


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> That's too bad.
> I have two complete teles and a strat with one of his necks, and have had no issues whatsoever. All of them were originally built for a friend who had Eric build him these as well as three or four other strats/teles, all of which were great.
> I like mine so much that I dragged a friend up and Eric built him a telecaster with which he is equally happy.
> *Did Hansen at least offer to make good?*


The neck was so badly done that I just asked him for a refund and shipped him back the neck. He didn't give me any resistance with that. He seems like a nice enough guy.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

bolero said:


> thanks all!!
> 
> I actually have a MIM tele, but sorta lukewarm with it, wanted to upgrade
> 
> might try the vineham pups first, someone else recommended them to me last week


 I was happy with the bridge in my 2010 MIM standard. Neck was dark sounding. Put in a Seymour Duncan vintage neck pup. All is good now.


----------



## BadBrian (Jun 17, 2019)

bolero said:


> allright, I am jonesing for a good tele...
> 
> so many options out there, what are the good ones to look for?
> 
> ...


BadBrian!


----------



## BadBrian (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BadBrian (Jun 17, 2019)

BadBrian said:


>


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Fender.

But also, check this thread for a different take on it.
Telecaster love thread, no Archtops allowed
C


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Hammertone said:


>


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I only own one tele and am no expert. However, for me the best tele is the one with the best playability, With pedals or FX units and p/u changes, you can get whatever sound you want these days so tone would be third on my list after playability and quality parts.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I only own one tele and am no expert. However, for me the best tele is the one with the best playability, With pedals or FX units and p/u changes, you can get whatever sound you want these days so tone would be third on my list after playability and quality parts.


yea but if you're depending on pedals to get you the tone of a Tele, is it even a guitar you are playing or just blowing into the exit end of a tuba to get your sound?


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Having tried American standard,Mij, deluxe and CS 
Including classics etc and relics(very cool) plus Partscaster which can be great.
My money is on vintage Teles . The old wood thing is so nice with resonance and chime. Hands of time I suppose.....
My 2 cents.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Right now, my favourite Tele is a MJT. I have a 2010 MIM that i adore also. It all depends on the time of year and what i am playing. I have tried a few CS and really was not impressed,way too much $$$.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I own a Fender AM Standard and a MIM Tele. I always believed everyone should own one Tele. I've had the AM for years and absolutely love how it sounds and plays. The MIM I picked up a couple years ago at L&M. It was actually the first used guitar I've ever purchased. It's a 2007 that was in as new condition. Someone must have bought it and never played it. I bought it with the intention of kind of Hot Rodding it but I just never did. It sounds great just the way it is.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've searched for the perfect tele,years ago,went thru a few CS Fenders and a Nacho Banos partscaster.And made my own Gibbons Esquire with great parts!Sadly it was stolen,still searching for the perfect tele.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Telecasters suck!


----------

